# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  If its named- Imelda could be a problem!

## stbartshopper

Headed for the Leewards maybe.

----------


## cassidain

Imelda is a tropical depression over southeast Texas.

Jerry is a tropical storm in the North Atlantic forecast to become a Cat 1 hurricane and pass to the North of the Leeward Islands. 

To be followed, for sure.

----------


## stbartshopper

It looked like the tropical storm Jerry was going to be Imelda but the one over Texas was named just before it.

----------


## Dennis

> It looked like the tropical storm Jerry was going to be Imelda but the one over Texas was named just before it.



Just get a sharpie and change the map!

----------


## NancySC

Can you do that to make it go where you think it should ?

----------


## cassidain

> Just get a sharpie and change the map!



des fausses nouvelles  :cool:

----------


## stbartshopper

Either way, fingers crossed Jerry doesn’t make a memorable visit!

----------

